# HU_NBT Options - anyone test them yet?



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

That's even better!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmmmm. ... Well, recoded Google local voice search to active. 

I press down on the steering wheel button and I get the verbal instruction to start speaking; after I say name of POI and a few seconds, the voice tells me function is not available and the "alphabet wheel" (iDrive controller with alphabet around it) appears. 

What else do I need to do??

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Rsnic said:


> Hmmmm. ... Well, recoded Google local voice search to active.
> 
> I press down on the steering wheel button and I get the verbal instruction to start speaking; after I say name of POI and a few seconds, the voice tells me function is not available and the "alphabet wheel" (iDrive controller with alphabet around it) appears.
> 
> ...


Not sure- occasionally that happens to me too. Try a few more times


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

I did retry several times. I got to speak my POI and then after a few seconds, I got function currently not available again OR it just gave that message before I got to speak.

Just for grins, I tried going to BMW Online which used to give me the local apps, but now I am getting no connection available..... So I think I'll call BMW Assist tomorrow.

When I got the car back from a service during which they upgraded my software, I could not:
Send location to car
Send Commands via My BMW Remote
See Traffic conditions on maps

Turns out that the BMW Genius who helped me had me do Click on the following:
Connected Drive
Option
Update BMW Assist
Wait a few minutes until data transfer is complete and then click OK

That did the trick and got all three back so I suspect that it again something to do with the car's connection

Anyone have any other ideas?
Thanks


----------



## LITflyer (Aug 8, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> Hmmmm. ... Well, recoded Google local voice search to active.
> 
> I press down on the steering wheel button and I get the verbal instruction to start speaking; after I say name of POI and a few seconds, the voice tells me function is not available and the "alphabet wheel" (iDrive controller with alphabet around it) appears.
> 
> ...


BMW Online features were unavailable due to an outage as of about 8:45am on Saturday - this is per the conversation I had with the BMW Assist rep when I asked why the "P O I" command stopped working suddenly.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Will try again tomorrow. Thanks! 

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## LITflyer (Aug 8, 2014)

I was stuck in terrible traffic earlier today and I was wondering why the nav didn't reroute me like it usually does. I called BMW Assist and they said that Online is still down, and the memo they got said they're expecting it to be back on Tuesday. However, the friendly rep said that she was scheduled to be off from Wednesday until next Tuesday, but her leave was cancelled to handle a potentially large increase in call volume if things are still down over the long weekend.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Update:

Well, I called the BMW Genius yesterday and they confirmed it and said they'd get back to me.

I just tried it, and it worked terrifically -- *BMW325* Can see why this is one of your favs!!

So with ISTA/P 3.53.3.002, Integration level: F020-14-07-503, I now have *Google Voice Search, Route Magnet & Trip Import*
GREAT!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*Post Script*

Well, I discovered one other not-so-good item.

Like I said above, the Google Voice Search works fine, but when I click on Connected Drive, then BMW Online, then OK, after a few minutes I get No Connection available -- rather than previously, when I got a new screen that had the weather forecast and a list of several basic apps.

Is this still part of the BMW Assist connection outage problem or is it something else??


----------



## LITflyer (Aug 8, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> Well, I discovered one other not-so-good item.
> 
> Like I said above, the Google Voice Search works fine, but when I click on Connected Drive, then BMW Online, then OK, after a few minutes I get No Connection available -- rather than previously, when I got a new screen that had the weather forecast and a list of several basic apps.
> 
> Is this still part of the BMW Assist connection outage problem or is it something else??


It's part of the BMW Assist problem, which is a relief in a way since it means there's nothing wrong with our vehicles.

I was on hold for over 9 minutes before BMW Assist finally answered this morning - somewhat disappointed in how long hold times generally are, especially after spending $200+ for concierge. We never had any hold time for an Onstar navigation rep in our 3 years of Volt ownership, and that feature was free.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, will try again tomorrow. Thanks. 
BTW, you may want to try BMW Genius; they seem to try a little harder and have been helpful to me -- (844) 443-6487.
Appreciate your help very much! 

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*Update*

Well,

I tried several times today and got mixed results; sometimes both Google Voice Search and BMW Online worked well and other times either or both would not work correctly -- so I surmise that the problem that *LITFlyer* referred to still exists to some extent.

Returning back to the title of this thread, I checked my car's HU_NBT and many of the items that were originally asked about are already coded on my car:*NAV_NEW_START_GUIDANCE; A4A_VOICE_APP_SUPPORT; A4A_STT_SPELLER_INPUT; A4A_STATUS_BAR_NOTIFICATION; A4A_CALENDAR_WIDGET; SDARS_ALBUM_ART; VOLUME_POPUP_DISPLAY; VOLUME_POPUP_REJECTION; VOLUME_POPUP_EXCEPTION*

So all is not quite well on the BMW Assist front yet


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

I just set 3000/MICROMAP_KOMBI to aktiv and could not notice a difference in route guidance.

You still get a pretty poor representation of the map at turns in KOMBI, and not the detail that you see in the NBT.

I didnt dig much into this, so maybe there is a page in KOMBI you need to turn to?

Here's the translation of the comments:


> AKTIVIERUNG ODER DEAKTIVIERUNG DER MICROMAP (VERGRÖBERTER HIGH GUIDING AUSSCHNITT MIT ANDEREN TRIGGERPUNKTEN PREPAIR) IN DER KOMBIDARSTELLUNG





> ENABLING OR DISABLING THE MICROMAP (coarsened HIGH GUIDING NECK WITH OTHER TRIGGER POINTS Prepair) IN THE COMBINATION OF


----------



## LITflyer (Aug 8, 2014)

Rsnic said:


> Well,
> 
> I tried several times today and got mixed results; sometimes both Google Voice Search and BMW Online worked well and other times either or both would not work correctly -- so I surmise that the problem that *LITFlyer* referred to still exists to some extent.
> 
> ...


Yep, BMW Online is still down, and they said there's no ETA at this point.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

LITflyer said:


> Yep, BMW Online is still down, and they said there's no ETA at this point.


Wow- that's pretty amazing


----------



## tonyscv (Aug 19, 2005)

LITflyer said:


> Yep, BMW Online is still down, and they said there's no ETA at this point.


Can confirm it's been offline intermittently for over a week. They said it's a "known issue and they are working on it". I have no idea why it's taking so long. This affects Google voice POI online searches, BMW Online - anything that uses the in-car cellular connectivity.

It's why hold times are so long. People calling to ask what's going on.

Been incredibly frustrating as it coincided with a new car purchase and coding so I was convinced the car or coding was an issue. Turns out it has zip to do with it.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Hopefully, it's not because they're trying to deploy an update weeding out freeloaders (like myself with coded BMW Live option)


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Yup, Just called BMW Assist and they said anything to do with Connected Drive or BMW OnLine is having problems. They have no idea as to when it will be fixed.

The strange thing is that it works very sporadically for me


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Another oddity is that through out this BMW Online problem, I have been able to send commands to car from My BMW Remote and locations from Google Maps & My BMW Remote

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## LITflyer (Aug 8, 2014)

tonyscv said:


> It's why hold times are so long. People calling to ask what's going on.


I wish that were the reason. I think they're just understaffed or oversold. I've lost track of the number of times I've had to pull into the Starbucks parking lot due to still being on hold by the time I get from my driveway to the on ramp (about 8 minutes or so)..and this is prior to the outage.

Compared to OnStar, I've also noticed that the BMW method is slightly inefficient in that they ask for your name and city every single time. However, BMW Assist beams the destination surprisingly fast, whereas OnStar made modem noises and took some time.

I do have to call BMW Assist out for getting is lost twice when we were trying to get from the Greenville Marriott to the BMW Performance Center - they sent addresses that were about 15 minutes away both times, but luckily Google Maps on my phone worked. The Performance Center folks were really nice and they waited for us, and they said many others have had the same issue, so we should just ask for directions to the factory.


----------

